# Bottomless porta filter



## coffeeheaven (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, new to this so hope you don't mind me asking about to get a new rocket machine and been looking at the bottomless pf , are they any good please? Tia


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Haven't used one before but have one on order. Through my research they are useful for determining how consistent your grind and tamp is. For example if your tamp or grind is uneven, the bottomless PF will allow you to see the coffee coming through the basket unevenly. You can then adjust your set-up accordingly. I think they are good aids to dial in as the spouts normally hide any errors. However, if you get it wrong I believe they can make quite a mess! They also look pretty cool!

That's just my limited knowledge. If you search 'bottomless/naked portafilter' in the forums' search engine you will find more information from previous posts.


----------



## coffeeheaven (Jul 19, 2018)

That's great, thank you so much for the help.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

A bottomless PF is EITHER the greatest investment ever in terms of observing what @MC1 rightly said, OR the most massive frustrating pain in the arse ever.

BUt they do look cool.


----------



## bellsmegma (Sep 8, 2018)

They look super cool, can confirm. Get one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A bottomless portafilter is pretty much the only one I ever use.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

i use bottomless all the time. It gives a far better clearance for using scales under the cup, and I just *have* to know whats going on with the pour. It's become a habit.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I have one in use on my e61 when I

- exercise/adjust technique

- feel like double-dosing. I normally don't do that (single dose basket sticks in single spout handle, double dose basket sticks in double spout handle) but it makes sense from time to time to understand different coffees better

- feel like triple-dosing (larger baskets may not fit handles with spouts)

- need to show someone how (cool) it looks

In contrast to that, I always take the naked PF on my LaPav. Here, it really helps to time pre-infusion and extraction properly.

For some, there's an almost religious twist to it. I simply see it as an item in my tool box.

Still, get one!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I use a bottomless portafilter all the time. I even got a single basket & 41mm tamper so I wouldn't have to split shots the odd time I make a single 'spro.


----------



## rouge55 (Sep 27, 2015)

If the tamp is consistent they're a pretty cool investment


----------



## ChrisBy (Jul 30, 2018)

rouge55 said:


> If the tamp is consistent they're a pretty cool investment


I would've thought that they would be an especially useful investment if the tamp was inconsistent.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Indeed. They are intended as a training tool so you can see the effects of your distribution and tamping. Get it wrong and it's messy but it's a great feedback tool. Also has the benefit of giving you immense satisfaction when you get an "espresso porn" pour, and has the advantage of giving you more room under the group for scales. Plus there are no spouts to clean.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Joha (Dec 3, 2018)

Tamping? How could you get good and consistent tamping? As it is done by hand pressure?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Joha said:


> Tamping? How could you get good and consistent tamping? As it is done by hand pressure?


It is called muscle memory


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hasi said:


> It is called muscle memory


Or Pucpress


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Get a tamper that fits the basket as well as possible (eg 58.5).

Learn the techniques (grip, fingers, hip to the counter etc) that help to ensure the tamper goes in level.

Apply enough pressure that you feel the coffee reach full compaction and the tamper 'feeds back' (ignore 30lbs etc, or 'light tamps' which are hard to repeat)

Practice practice practice.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Joha A how to tamp video that should help to get you on the right path and then as said it's just a matter of practice


----------



## sam749 (Dec 7, 2018)

They look amazing, and can definitely help diagnose any errors in tamping, and the evenness of the grind. Any suggestions for the best place to get one for Elektra MCAL?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

2 advantages as I see it.

a) You get more height for a bigger cup/scales etc

b) They look bloody lovely. You never tire of watching the first bit of coffee come through after about 10s


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

chimpsinties said:


> 2 advantages as I see it.
> 
> a) You get more height for a bigger cup/scales etc
> 
> ...


if it weren't for the clean up after a messed up tamp


----------

